# "Sasser"-Programmierer kommt vor Gericht



## Captain Picard (28 Mai 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,357984,00.html


> Millionen von Rechnern legte der "Sasser"-Wurm im vergangenen Jahr weltweit lahm.
> Jetzt kommt der Viren-Programmierer vor Gericht. Ihm droht eine jahrelange Haftstrafe.
> Der 19-Jährige Sven J. wird bald vor Gericht stehen. Der junge Mann muss sich wegen
> Datenveränderung, Computersabotage und Störung öffentlicher Betriebe verantworten,
> wie das Landgericht Verden in Niedersachsen am Freitag mitteilte.


cp


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2005)

Auf das Urteil bin ich wirklich gespannt. Sven hat (wie man hoerte) zwischenzeitlich eine Anstellung in einer renomierten Programmiererfirma und zeigt (angeblich) keinerlei neue Aktivitaeten hinsichtlich erneuter Stoerung des gemeinen Internetwohls - ob das wohl die Richter gnaedig stimmt, niedersaechsische Richter?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juni 2005)

es geht los:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61146


> Wurm Sasser beschäftigt Gericht
> ..
> Am 5. Juli beginnt der Prozess gegen ihn vor dem Verdener Landgericht. Die Anklage lautet
> auf Vergehen der Datenveränderung, Computersabotage und Störung öffentlicher Betriebe.
> * Verhandelt wird nach dem Jugendstrafrecht. Die Sitzungen sind nicht öffentlich.*


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61392


> Die Verhandlung nach dem Jugendstrafrecht ist nicht öffentlich. Das Urteil soll laut dpa am Donnerstag, den 7. Juli verkündet werden. Der 19-Jährige hat die Taten gestanden. Aufgeflogen war er im Mai 2004 durch einen Tipp aus seinem Bekanntenkreis. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Verden hat einen Schaden von rund 130.000 Euro durch Sasser ermittelt. Allerdings wird weltweit mit einem Schaden von mehr als einer Million Euro gerechnet. Die Geschädigten können ihre Ansprüche in einem gesonderten Zivilverfahren geltend machen.
> Nach dem Strafgesetzbuch droht Erwachsenen für diese Vergehen eine Geld- oder eine Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu fünf Jahren. Im Jugendstrafrecht geht es dagegen mehr um Erziehung; deshalb müsse das Gericht die Strafe so bemessen, dass eine erzieherische Wirkung auf den Jugendlichen noch möglich sei, hatte eine Sprecherin des Landgerichts vor wenigen Tagen betont.


Selbst wenn er strafrechtlich mit einem blauen Auge davon kommt, zivilrechtlich
 kommt wahrscheinlich weniger glimpflich davon

cp


----------



## sascha (5 Juli 2005)

> Selbst wenn er strafrechtlich mit einem blauen Auge davon kommt, zivilrechtlich
> kommt wahrscheinlich weniger glimpflich davon



Problem wird wohl werden, den tatsächlichen Schaden zu beziffern. Zudem haben offenbar ja vor allem Privatpersonen Anzeige erstattet. Wie machen die einen finanziellen Schaden glaubhaft?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wie machen die einen finanziellen Schaden glaubhaft?


Wenn nur einige Unternehmen  die Rechnungen  von IT-Spezialisten vorlegen, die für die Beseitigung von Sasser und der 
Schäden, die durch Sasser verursacht wurden, eingesetzt werden mußten , ist er für nicht absehbare Zeit finanziell am Boden.

cp


----------



## Bomi (5 Juli 2005)

*Wobei ich mich frage...*

...ob da den einen oder anderen nicht eine Mit- oder Eigenschuld wegen allzu sorglosen Umgangs mit seinem System trifft. Es ist ja beileibe nicht so, dass man sowas wie "Sasser" schutzlos ausgeliefert war. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gab es Anfang/Mitte April 2004 erste Hinweise auf die Sicherheitslücke, ziemlich zeitnah hat MS Patches dagegen veröffentlicht. "Sasser" konnte dann Ende April/Anfang Mai diese Sicherheitslücke auf Systemen ausnutzen, auf denen der Patch nicht installiert worden war. Sicherlich war es nicht schön, was der Bursche da getrieben hat und es läßt sich auch nicht mit deutschen Gesetzen in Einklang bringen, aber dass ihn nun die Leute, die zu bequem waren, einen Patch zu installieren, bis ans Lebensende ruinieren, kann es ja nun auch irgendwie nicht sein...


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juli 2005)

Nach der  Logik ist jeder, der auf Dialer  reingefallen ist,  selber schuld...

j.


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2005)

*Re: Wobei ich mich frage...*



			
				Bomi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mit- oder Eigenschuld...


Wohl kaum, wenn es ein Fremder darauf abgezielt hat, einen Schaden zu produzieren!



			
				Bomi schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber dass ihn nun die Leute, die zu bequem waren, einen Patch zu installieren, bis ans Lebensende ruinieren...


Wird schon nicht passieren, leider!


____________________________
Entschuldigung, dass ich lebe!?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2005)

*Re: Wobei ich mich frage...*



			
				Bomi schrieb:
			
		

> aber dass ihn nun die Leute, die zu bequem waren, einen Patch zu installieren,
> bis ans Lebensende ruinieren, kann es ja nun auch irgendwie nicht sein...


Schwachsinn, das wäre der Freibrief für jeden Hacker und Virenprogrammierer
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,363797,00.html


> Der Angeklagte war Fachmann: Er besuchte eine Berufsfachschule für Informatik und seine Eltern betreiben ein Computergeschäft. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt noch gegen fünf mutmaßliche Komplizen aus dem schulischen Umfeld von J., will aber das Ergebnis des ersten Prozesses abwarten.


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61416


> Sasser/Netsky-Programmierer legt umfassendes Geständnis ab


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61427


> Die Forderung nach harten Strafen für Programmierer von Computerviren ist in der Vergangenheit immer wieder laut geworden. Im Fall des zurzeit vor Gericht stehenden Urhebers des Sasser-Wurms sind sich Experten jedoch nicht einig, ob es sich um eine vorsätzliche oder eher gedankenlose Tat handelt. Eine harte Strafe als Abschreckung würde nach Einschätzung von Andreas Lamm, Sprecher des Antiviren-Spezialisten Kaspersky, in diesem Fall kaum helfen.
> 
> Man müsse berücksichtigen, dass sich der Täter der Tragweite seiner Tat vermutlich gar nicht bewusst war. "Die ganzen Verfahren und drohenden Schadenersatzklagen, die der Junge jetzt am Hals hat, sind vermutlich schon erzieherische Maßnahme genug", meinte Lamm am Dienstag. Theoretisch könnten zahlreiche Unternehmen, die Opfer der Wurmattacke geworden waren, zwar hohen Schadenersatz einfordern, sagt auch der Karlsruher Virenexperte Christoph Fischer. Doch sie würden vermutlich auf eine zivilrechtliche Klage verzichten, da der Junge kein Geld hat, das einzuklagen wäre.
> * "Das ist äußerst ärgerlich."*


so kann man das auch ausdrücken....

cp


----------



## Counselor (5 Juli 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Doch sie würden vermutlich auf eine zivilrechtliche Klage verzichten, da der Junge kein Geld hat, das einzuklagen wäre.


Ich denke, daß viele schon deswegen darauf verzichten, weil sie  einräumen und auch beweisen müßten, daß der Wurm in das Firmennatz eingedrungen ist. Und welches Zeugnis stellen sich die Verantwortlichen dieser Firmen damit: Ein miserabliges. Und wenn dann nichts zu holen ist, dann würde man dem schlechten Geld (dem Schaden) noch gutes Gekd hinterher werfen. Und das läßt man doch besser.


----------



## Bomi (6 Juli 2005)

*Hmmm...*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,363797,00.html


			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbreitung des Virus zwang den Softwarehersteller Microsoft, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits seit längerem bekannte "LSass"-Sicherheitslücke mittels eines umfangreichen Software-Updates zu schließen ("Service Pack 2").


Und das ist schlichtweg falsch: Über die Sicherheitslücke war bereits Mitte April informiert worden, zeitgleich stand ein Patch zur Verfügung, nach dessen Installation "Sasser" keine Chance mehr gehabt hätte. Von der strafrechtlichen Seite abgesehen - da sollte dem Burschen sicherlich gehörig auf die Finger gehauen werden-, müsste das doch meiner Meinung nach bei zivilrechtlichen Schadensersatzforderungen entsprechend bewertet werden. Wenn jemand sein Auto offen mit steckendem Schlüssel stehen läßt und die Kiste geklaut wird, handelt er leichtsinnig und muss sich eine Teilschuld zusprechen lassen - gleiches gilt aus meiner Sicht auch für die Admins betroffener Systeme: Wer sich 'nen Windows-Server hinstellt, weiß 1. wie löchrig die Dinger sind, 2. dass Microsoft seit Jahren einen kostenlos und gut funktionierenden Notifcation Service für Security Bulletins unterhält und 3. darüber oder notfalls über Windows Update die Patches ruckzuck installiert sind. Insofern würde ich es eher so sehen, dass die betroffenen Firmen sich die Halfte ihres Schadens beim "Sasser Man" holen und die andere Hälfte vom Gehalt ihrer Admins abziehen...


----------



## Mindolluin (6 Juli 2005)

*Re: Hmmm...*



			
				Bomi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand sein Auto offen mit steckendem Schlüssel stehen läßt und die Kiste geklaut wird, handelt er leichtsinnig und muss sich eine Teilschuld zusprechen lassen



Haben sie aber nicht. Sie haben das Auto schon zugesperrt, aber es versäumt, einen Herstellungsfehler des Schlosses zu reparieren. Das ist für mich ein Unterschied.

Mindo


----------



## Bomi (6 Juli 2005)

*Re: Hmmm...*



			
				Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Bomi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Höchstens dann, wenn sie nichts davon gewußt haben. Der Autohersteller hat aber Bescheid gesagt, dass das Schloss kaputt ist, auf die damit verbundenen Gefahren hingewiesen und kostenlos Reparaturmittel bereitgestellt  :gruebel:


----------



## Counselor (6 Juli 2005)

*Re: Hmmm...*



			
				Bomi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich 'nen Windows-Server hinstellt, weiß 1. wie löchrig die Dinger sind, 2. dass Microsoft seit Jahren einen kostenlos und gut funktionierenden Notifcation Service für Security Bulletins unterhält und 3. darüber oder notfalls über Windows Update die Patches ruckzuck installiert sind.


Das Problem lag weniger bei den Servern, als viel mehr bei den Clients. Es ist nämlich nicht ganz trivial, die Patches auf tausende von Clients ad hoc auszurollen - SUS hin, SUS her.


----------



## Bomi (6 Juli 2005)

*Re: Hmmm...*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Bomi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die Workstations eines Firmennetzwerkes ungefiltert von außen zu erreichen sind, hat der Admin ein Problem ganz anderer Art 8)


----------



## Counselor (6 Juli 2005)

*Re: Hmmm...*



			
				Bomi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Workstations eines Firmennetzwerkes ungefiltert von außen zu erreichen sind, hat der Admin ein Problem ganz anderer Art 8)


Bedenk bitte, daß es immer eine gewisse Zeit dauert, bis die Signaturen bekannt sind. Außerdem gibt es immer die Gefahr, daß einer einen infizierten Rechner einfach ans Netz anstöpselt, ohne daß der Admin es merkt - es sei denn vor jeder Datendose steht ein Aufpasser. Letzteres war wohl auch das Haupteinfallstor in viele Netzwerke.
(Zur Verbreitungstechnik von Sasser: http://www.winfakten.de/dok31.html )


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,363957,00.html


> KLAGEN GEGEN SASSER-AUTOR
> Viel Schaden, wenig Ersatz
> Die ersten Zivilverfahren gegen den 19-jährigen Programmierer der Internetwürmer
> Sasser und Netsky sind abgeschlossen. In vier Verfahren einigten sich die Beteiligten auf Zahlungen unter 1000 Euro.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61495


> Sasser-Prozess: Staatsanwaltschaft fordert Jugendstrafe auf Bewährung


http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/61422


> Dank Sasser ...
> 
> ... ist das Internet ein Stück sicherer als vor der Wurm-Epedemie.


so kann man es auch sehen...

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61521


> Sasser-Urheber erhält Jugendstrafe auf Bewährung
> Das Landgericht Verden hat den Urheber der Internetwürmer Sasser und Netsky
> zu einer Jugendstrafe von einem Jahr und neun Monaten verurteilt.
> ...
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft und der Verteidiger haben auf Rechtsmittel verzichtet, so dass das Urteil rechtskräftig ist.


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61531


> Sasser-Prozess: Microsoft zahlt 250.000 US-Dollar Kopfgeld
> Der Software-Hersteller Microsoft hat die Verurteilung des Urhebers der Internet-Würmer
> Sasser und Netsky begrüßt und zahlt an die Hinweisgeber eine Belohnung in Höhe von
> 250.000 US-Dollar (210.000 Euro). Bei den Tipp-Gebern handelt es sich um zwei Bekannte
> aus dem schulischen Umfeld des 19-Jährigen.


Ob die ihm wenigsten einen ausgeben....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2005)

Macht 70.000 Euro pro Nase, wenn man durch *3* teilte


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Macht 70.000 Euro pro Nase, wenn man durch *3* teilte


minus Zivilklagen...
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/61451


> Die ersten Zivilverfahren gegen den mutmaßlichen Entwickler der Computerschädlinge
> Sasser und Netsky sind abgeschlossen. In vier Fällen hätten sich die Beteiligten auf
> Zahlungen unter 1000 Euro geeinigt, sagte ein Sprecher des Amtsgerichts Rotenburg/Wümme
> am Mittwoch auf dpa-Anfrage. "Dabei spielte sicher eine Rolle, dass der Angeklagte nicht
> zu großen Zahlungen fähig ist", sagte der Sprecher.


Da würde sich dann ja ändern....

cp


----------



## Bomi (9 Juli 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die ihm wenigsten einen ausgeben....


Der "Haupttippgeber" soll einer derjenigen sein, gegen die ebenfalls ermittelt wird - das mit der Belohnung dürfte sich dann ggf. erledigt haben :roll:


----------



## Bomi (10 Juli 2005)

Bomi schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch nicht:

*Sasser-Prozess: Microsoft zahlt 250.000 US-Dollar Kopfgeld*
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61531
Microsoft hat die Verurteilung des Urhebers der Internet-Würmer Sasser und Netsky begrüßt und zahlt den beiden Tipp-Gebern eine Belohnung von
umgerechnet 210.000 Euro.


----------

